# Alfa See Ya stove covers and sink covers



## tmargheim (Mar 11, 2011)

I just bought a 2003 Alfa See Ya motorhome and would like to get a stove cover and sink to add counterspace.  Any recommendations?  The stove top is a regulat atwood wedgewood vision three burner.  My sink is a double porcelain sink.


----------



## akjimny (Mar 14, 2011)

Re: Alfa See Ya stove covers and sink covers

Hi Tom and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  Most any RV store will have stove covers of various sizes.  Check a couple and I'm sure you'll find something to fit.  Good luck with your new RV.


----------



## Triple E (Mar 14, 2011)

Re: Alfa See Ya stove covers and sink covers

If all else fails you might try a cabinet maker and have them built a Formica counter top for your sink and stove.  I had one built for a coachmen stove.  Worked out very nice.

Also welcome to the forum and lets us know what you come up with.


----------



## tmargheim (Mar 18, 2011)

Re: Alfa See Ya stove covers and sink covers

Thanks for the response.  I will try that.  This forum is new to me but already of great info!


----------

